# Wanted Smoked Chicken Gizzards Recipe



## lathechips (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you boil, brine or rub em.  What temp, smoke & how long?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2016)

This may help you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164957/gizzards-and-hearts

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2016)

Never tried smoked, fried yes. I would go with a brine, rub and smoke for a few hours then foil with some liquid, chicken broth, and finish by braising in the oven at 300°F...JJ


----------



## qclabrat (Jun 2, 2019)

Seems like some good cooking suggestions on gizzard. It's one of my favorites, especially the duck variety.  I usually smoke it 2 hrs in apple then move to and oven/grill to cook for another 2-3 hrs in a covered foil pan.  Gizzards are hard to make completely soft so thin sliced is the way to serve it.  If salty enough, it even makes a good jerky.


----------

